# Australia



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

In late October,early November we plan to hire a van to drive down the East Coast of Australia from Cairns to either Brisbane or Sydney spending about 3 weeks.
We welcome any general advice from those who might have done such a trip and in particular any campsite recommendations (or those to avoid) and any websites/publications that might prove useful
Thanks Harry


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Harry.
We have done this trip 3 times the last in 2008. I am sure our web site www.ukgreynomads.co.uk will be of help to you, however if you pm me I will be pleased to answer any specific questions
Regards Alan


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

A must stop must be Tin Can Bay on the Frasier coast.....you can get into the water and feed the dolphins......! Noosa......north of Brisbane is also very nice.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.holidayparks.sunshinecoast.qld.gov.au/


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We've done exactly that trip in a hired van, but in July. We picked up the van in Cairns and drove to Sydney. Ellis beach, Dunk Island, Mission beach, Trinity beach, Noosa as mentioned, Hillsborough, Byron Bay were our stopping places, every site was lovely. You will really enjoy your trip. The roads aren't great but there's loads of room and few cars. 

I can't think of anywhere to avoid, Rockhampton wasn't brilliant I suppose, and watch out for the stingers (jelly fish) .

Let me know for specifics and I'll dig out the diaries.

Have a good time!!


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Make your first purchase the book "Camps Australia wide" its around fifty dollars which you will save in 3 days it lists thousands of officially recognised free camping spots all over Oz, last time we went we spent 97 nights there only 23 on campsites the rest were free, you will have no problems free camping.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

My daughter and son in law live in Brisbane( I have just come back from a3 week holiday) and they are campers (albeit with tents) so if there is any info you would like me to get for you, please pm me and I will pass on their email address to you.


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

I think this post should be withdrawn

43,219 viewers have turned green.

Have a great trip!


----------



## suenmike (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorry to high jack your post, but we are in Newcastle, oz at the moment and hiring a MH end of March and travelling South to where ever it takes us - so following post with interest 

Mike


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes been there it's a huge coal terminal going to china... Millions of tonns leaving there...


----------

